# كل ما تريد معرفته عن التقديم للشقق السكنية لوزارة الإسكان 2011



## Coptic Man (24 فبراير 2011)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن التقديم للشقق السكنية لوزارة الإسكان 2011
فى هذا الموضوع نتناول كل ما يخص التقديم للشقق السكنية لوزارة الإسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية​ 








.
نص الإعلان :
وزارة الإسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية
إعلان هام
تعلن الوزارة
انه اعتبارا من
اليوم الاثنين الموافق 21 فبراير 2011
سيقتصر تلقى طلبات حجز الوحدات السكنية
بالمشروع القومي الجديد للإسكان والذي سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة والمحافظات على مراحل خلال الخمس سنوات القادمة على صندوق البريد الخاص بوزارة الإسكان رقم 11516
وسيستمر تلقى طلبات الحجز حتى 30 يونيو 2011
ولن يتم النظر في أي طلبات تسلم باليد اعتبارا من هذا التاريخ
يتم كتابة الطلبات على ورقة بيضاء متضمنة بعض البيانات الأساسية :
الاسم – السن – المهنة – المدينة المراد الحجز بها – العنوان – أرقام التليفونات التي يتم من خلالها التواصل مع المواطن طالب الوحدة ، ويرفق بها صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي .
وتؤكد الوزارة أن جميع الطلبات التي تم تقديمها من المواطنين باليد وحتى هذا التاريخ قد تم تفريغها على الحاسب الألى وستؤخذ مأخذ الجد لتلبية رغبات المستحقين ، والذين لم يسبق تخصيص وحدات سكنية أو أراضى سكنية لهم .
وحرصا من الوزارة على مصالح المواطنين وأموالهم فان الوزارة تهيب بالمواطنين عدم الانسياق وراء من يزعمون أن هناك نماذج مطبوعة لطلبات الحجز حيث يتم بيعها بطرق غير مشروعة أمام مقر الوزارة أو أجهزة المدن الجديدة مستغلين حاجة المواطنين لحجز وحدة سكنية​ 

يتبين من الإعلان بأن التقديم سيكون على ورقة بيضاء بخط اليد او الكمبيوتر، وصورة بطاقة الرقم القومى فقط كالاتى :​ 




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*واحد زميلي في الشغل وزع علينا ورق للتقديم في الشقق دي
وانشاء الله يكون في نصيب
ميرسي ليك يا مينا​*


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

*مقدمتش فيها لانى معرفش الاماكن بتاعت الشقق 
ياريت لو حد يعرف اماكن الشقق دى فين يبلغنى
يمكن افكر اقدم
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*اللى اعرفه : 6 اكتوبر _ العاشر من رمضان _ العبور
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

شرح خطوات التقديم للحصول على شقق سكنية تابعة لوزارة الاسكان 2011

 فى هذا الموضوع نتناول كل ما يخص التقديم للشقق السكنية لوزارة الإسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية






نص الإعلان :
وزارة الإسكان والمرافق والتنمية العمرانية
إعلان هام
تعلن الوزارة
انه اعتبارا من
اليوم الاثنين الموافق 21 فبراير 2011
سيقتصر تلقى طلبات حجز الوحدات السكنية
بالمشروع القومي الجديد للإسكان والذي سيتم تنفيذه بالمدن الجديدة  والمحافظات على مراحل خلال الخمس سنوات القادمة على صندوق البريد الخاص  بوزارة الإسكان رقم 11516
وسيستمر تلقى طلبات الحجز حتى 30 يونيو 2011
ولن يتم النظر في أي طلبات تسلم باليد اعتبارا من هذا التاريخ
يتم كتابة الطلبات على ورقة بيضاء متضمنة بعض البيانات الأساسية :
الاسم – السن – المهنة – المدينة المراد الحجز بها – العنوان – أرقام  التليفونات التي يتم من خلالها التواصل مع المواطن طالب الوحدة ، ويرفق بها  صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي .
وتؤكد الوزارة أن جميع الطلبات التي تم تقديمها من المواطنين باليد وحتى  هذا التاريخ قد تم تفريغها على الحاسب الألى وستؤخذ مأخذ الجد لتلبية رغبات  المستحقين ، والذين لم يسبق تخصيص وحدات سكنية أو أراضى سكنية لهم .
وحرصا من الوزارة على مصالح المواطنين وأموالهم فان الوزارة تهيب  بالمواطنين عدم الانسياق وراء من يزعمون أن هناك نماذج مطبوعة لطلبات الحجز  حيث يتم بيعها بطرق غير مشروعة أمام مقر الوزارة أو أجهزة المدن الجديدة  مستغلين حاجة المواطنين لحجز وحدة سكنية 0
والله ولى التوفيق ،،

يتبين من الإعلان بأن التقديم سيكون على ورقة بيضاء بخط اليد او الكمبيوتر، وصورة بطاقة الرقم القومى فقط

وقد قمت بتصميم ملف وورد يحتوى على البيانات  المطلوبة، وكل ما عليك فعله هو أن تملأ هذه البيانات فقط - هذا فى حالة إذا  أردت ان تكتبها على الكمبيوتر وتطبعها لك أو لأحد اقاربك أو اصدقائك

رابط ملف الوورد على الميديا فاير

أضغط هنا

​


----------



## noraa (25 فبراير 2011)

مرسى ليك ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## tasoni queena (27 فبراير 2011)

انا شوفت الاعلان فى جريدة الاهرام تقريبا

انشاء الله نقدم ويكون خبر

شكرا كوبتك


----------



## جون ويسلي (28 فبراير 2011)

اعلان مهم جدا بس الساكنين في اسكندرية يعملوا ايه؟


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

مرسي لتعبكم وفعلا موضوع مميز ويستحق التثبيت


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 مايو 2011)

مفيش طيب فيلات في التجمع الخامس ؟


----------

